# Debian Wheezy nach Update / Dovecot.conf



## Deex (31. Mai 2013)

Thema: Schwierigkeiten bei der Umstellung von Debian Squeeze auf Wheezy mit Dovecot

Fehlermeldungen:



> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
> root@z110:~# doveconf -n >dovecot-new-conf
> doveconf: Warning: NOTE: You can get a new clean config file with: doveconf -n >
> dovecot-new.conf
> ...


... und so weiter.


*Schritt 1* - Configuration Migrieren

(Alte Konfiguration migrieren


> # doveconf -n -c /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf > dovecot-2.conf


Neue Konfiguration einsetzen


> # mv dovecot-2.conf /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf


*

Schritt 2 *- Dovecot Config Öffnen und folgende Zeile ändern (etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf)

Von 



> mail_plugin_dir = /usr/lib/dovecot/modules/lda


Zu 



> mail_plugin_dir = /usr/lib/dovecot/modules/


Anschließend: 


> /etc/init.d/dovecot restart


*

Schritt 3* - Dovecot Aktualisieren



> # apt-get update





> # apt-get upgrade


*Schritt 4*

ISpconfig neu Konfigurieren (danke an Till / Nowayback für den Hinweis)



> cd /tmp
> wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
> tar xfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
> cd ispconfig3_install/install/
> php -q update.php


Das hat es jedenfalls bei mir getan um die Fehler loszuwerden.


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2013)

Hast du denn nach dem upgrade auf wheezy auch den ispconfig updater durchlaufen lassen um die dienste für wheezy zu rekonfigurieren?


----------



## Deex (31. Mai 2013)

Jup aber der Updater meinte es gibt nix upzudaten. Funktioniert alles wunderbar derzeit.


----------



## nowayback (31. Mai 2013)

till meinte, denke ich:


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install/
php -q update.php
```
wenn nicht steinigt mich


----------



## Deex (31. Mai 2013)

Nein das habe ich nicht gemacht nur den ganz Normalen updater.

Ich bin mir grade nicht sicher ob das zwingend Notwendig ist denn bislang konnte ich keine Fehler ausser PhpMyadmin mit seiner config inc nicht feststellen. Schaden kann es aber auch nicht
Ich habe es mal durchlaufen lassen und ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung ob sich dadurch etwas verbessert hat aber warum nicht, schaden kann es nicht und hält Stabil.

Ich füge es mal oben ein. Dank dir für den Hinweis


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2013)

Nach einem dist upgrade sollte immer ein ispconfig update durchgeführt werden, so wie nowayback beschrieben hat. Die probleme die du im ersten post aufgeführ sind das resultat davon dass das update vergessen wurde. Du kannst also alle svhritte deiner nleitung streichen und führst einfach nur das ispconfig update durch.


----------



## Deex (1. Juni 2013)

Ich muss dir Ausnahmsweise mal nicht zu stimmen, die Dovecot Probleme sind bekannt und der Hersteller hat sich dazu geäussert, während Wheezy rauskam haben sie Dovecot auf eine neue Version gebracht die mit der Konfiguration nichts  mehr anfangen konnte. Das Problem tritt dann auf wenn man die alte behält. Das Internet ist leider voll mit Beiträgen dazu, auch von Personen ohne ISPconfig. Es sei denn ISPConfig ist so klug und macht genau diesen Schritt von sich aus,- Migrieren > Umschreiben > Aktualisieren.


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2013)

Na wie gut dass der ispconfig updater die dovecot konfiguration anhand der von dovecot zurückgegebenen versionnummer anpasst. Aber schön dass du mir nicht zugestimmt hast anstatt dich zu informieren und vielleicht mal davon auszugehen dass die person die den größten teil des ispconfig fodes geschrieben hat auch weiß wie die software funktioniert


----------



## Deex (1. Juni 2013)

Naja wie auch immer habs oben eingefügt dann für die nicht ISPConfig nutzer


----------



## Deex (2. Juni 2013)

Du Till?

Ich hab ja das alles nun gemacht, nun funktioniert fail2ban allerdings nicht mehr richtig, er loggt nicht mehr (bant aber weiterhin).

Ich habe mal die fail2ban.log selbst angelegt und Rechte freigegeben für alle, nun bekomme ich dafür die Meldung


> fail2ban is not installed at this server.
> See more (for debian) here...


Kann das was mit dem Rekonfigurieren nun zu tun haben?


----------



## Till (3. Juni 2013)

Der ispconfig updater konfiguriert fail2ban nicht, daher kann es damit nichts zu tun haben. Möglicherweise hat sich der name deas fal2ban binarys geändert. Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

which fail2ban-client
which fail2ban


----------



## Deex (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo Till,

das Problem hat sich nun selbst gelöst und zwar hat er Automatisch folgendes gemacht. Nun aktzeptiert das ISPconfig auch. 



> 2013-06-03 06:25:04,779 fail2ban.server : INFO   Changed logging target to /var/log/fail2ban.log for Fail2ban v0.8.6
> 2013-06-03 06:25:05,590 fail2ban.filter : INFO   Log rotation detected for /var/log/syslog


----------



## Deex (3. Juni 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich jetzt PostgreSQL als zusätzlichen Datenbank Server Installieren möchte?

Einfach PostgreSQL installieren und dann den Updater wieder drüber laufen lassen? Oder muss ich für das Paralelle laufen von MysQL und PostgreSQL noch einiges mehr beachten? Gibts da vielleicht schone in Wheezy Tutorial?


----------



## Till (3. Juni 2013)

ISPConfig unterstützt kein postgresql, Du kannst also über ispconfig keine Datebnaken in postgres anlegen, was im Umkehrschluss aber auch bedeutet dass es für ISPConfig keine Rolle Spielt ob postgres installiert ist oder nicht. Daher muss auch nicht das update script ausgeführtwedren wenn Du Postgres installierst.

Postgres und mysql stören sich nicht gegenseitig, Du kannst es also gefahrlos installieren.


----------



## Deex (3. Juni 2013)

Okay danke dir für die Info,- 
wird IspConfig PostgreSQL einmal unterstützen und was sprach bisher dagegen?


----------



## Till (3. Juni 2013)

Es ist geplant postgres zu unterstützen, bislang hatte nur niemand Zeit es zu implementieren.


----------

